# DC - Gamer looking for a group



## MarknDC (Oct 28, 2007)

Living in Washington DC and looking for a group. I haven't been playing much for a while but I have played 3.5 enough to know most of the rules off hand. During the week I'd be willing to go pretty much anywhere by metro...driving might be possible but it would have to be after rush hour which limits things a good bit. Weekend I could probably swing anywhere in the DC/Metro area.

Feel free to email me (vawwyakr@yahoo.com) or reply here.
Thanks all,
Mark


----------

